# [SOLVED] Bluetooth Settings



## ProfessorTofty (Nov 9, 2014)

When trying to adjust Bluetooth Settings from the notification area, I accidentally clicked a wrong button and the Bluetooth Settings disappeared from there. Now, I can't seem to get them back and the only way I can get to them now is to go into the Start and do a search for Bluetooth Settings and get them that way - a lot less convenient. I went into the Customize for Notification Area Icons, but I can't find any way to get it back using that. I even tried "Restore default icon behaviors" and still couldn't get it. Is there any way to get it back onto there?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bluetooth Settings*

I would assume Bluetooth is turned on?

You may want to update the driver and see if it returns after that.


----------



## ProfessorTofty (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Bluetooth Settings*

Yes, Bluetooth is turned on, though on my system I have to use one of those USB dongle devices in order to enable it. I'll see if updating the driver helps...


----------



## ProfessorTofty (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Bluetooth Settings*

I tried updating my drivers, but it said I already have the latest versions.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bluetooth Settings*

Try what is shown here:

How to display the Bluetooth icon in the Notification Area


----------



## ProfessorTofty (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Bluetooth Settings*

Wasn't able to find it using the method described there. Windows 8.1 doesn't seem to have a "Classic View" option in the Control Panel, nor an option for Bluetooth Devices. However, I was able to find it from Metro by choosing "Change Bluetooth Settings." So, thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Bluetooth Settings*

The term classic view is changed to Large or Small Icons, same thing.

Anyways, glad you found the option in the metro settings.


----------



## ProfessorTofty (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah, it's certainly confusing. There are two - one is called "Bluetooth Settings," the other is called "Change Bluetooth Settings." The former is how you actually connect a Bluetooth device, and the latter is the one that actually seems to change most of the settings.


----------

